# can i use a built in oven without actually building it in?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

yea as the title says...i plan on buyin a built in wall oven but currently my house doesnt have any space...so i was wondering whether i could use it "externally" without having to built it in?

yes i do understand it will look ugly in terms of aesthetics but are the functions still usable? will it damage my table top?

! cheers!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You could bake in it but it might not meed safety codes and expose dangerously hot surfaces. It might damage your table top. Too many variables between brands and install requirements to say for sure.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd be tempted to elevate it across the table top across a couple of rows of bricks - perhaps give it a test run at low temp first - see what happens.  But keep a **very close eye on what's happening!  Don't leave it alone.  What kind of surface is your table top?   I would think unless it is steel, it will be a problem.   If you can - contact the manufacturer for advice.

I take it you have an undercover area where you are planning to use it?


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

@ phatch : I do understand the safety issues regarding the hot surfaces and stuff.. hmm but putting that aside..im considering whether would the functions be affected? im sure the functions wont be affected if i place it on my countertop (maybe using a brick or some sort of surface to level it ) .

@ DC sunshine : No undercover area for it  plan to leave it out in the open ! but aesthetics and looks aside..im just focusing on it's functions  yea metal surfaces..is hard wood ok with it?


----------

